#  Nachrichten >   Neue Formulare für Patientenverfügung und Vorsorgevollmacht >

## aerzteblatt.de

Hannover  Die Ärztekammer Niedersachsen (ÄKN) stellt im Internet neue rechtsgültige Vordrucke für Patientenverfügungen, Vorsorgevollmachten und Betreuungsverfügungen zur Verfügung. Ergänzend dazu lassen sich ein Erläuterungstext sowie Informationskarten ...  [Weiterlesen...]   *Information:* 
In diesem Forum gehen direkte Antworten auf Nachrichten 
meist ungelesen unter. Am besten Sie erstellen ein eigenes 
Thema in einem unserer passenden Foren, wenn Sie über
diese Nachricht diskutieren möchten.

----------

